# Which is better: Brazilian keratin treatment or relaxer?



## Kiadodie (Feb 20, 2013)

For those who have tried both, which one left hair more healthy? I'm asking because I am texturized and my hair dresser keeps trying to get me to do the keratin treatment telling me it is better for my hair and will leave my hair more healthier. 

Any opinions? I'd appreciate it


----------



## Napp (Feb 20, 2013)

Italiano, It depends on what you are looking for.

I know the BKT will leave previously relaxed hair straight with little or no curl. i like it better than a relaxer and i find i have less breakage with one than with a relaxer. I personally would not trust a stylist to apply it for me. They usually use too high heat and a rough technique. Also unless you do your research before hand on the formula going to be used you might get an unpredicatble result. I don't trust the drugstore brands either....they are more hit than miss. 

You might be interested in a non keratin smoothing treatment/ amino acid smoothing treatment. these are less aggressive than a traditional bkt but still give a loosened curl that will revert. this kind did not affect my texlaxed curl pattern. I found that they weren't effective enough for me but others may like them for a  temporary change of pace.

Id say just stick with a relaxer unless you are thinking of going natural. Then you might want to revisit trying a keratin treatment.


----------



## femmedusiecle (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol sounds like the hairdresser I just went to.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 20, 2013)

Napp, which treatment do/did you use?

I got the Global Keratin treatment two weeks ago, at a salon. I love the results (I'm natural) because working out every day and having to cowash/detangle daily was killing my ends. I didn't like the "roughness" that took place while she was using the treatment, but I do really love the results. I was thinking of buying the treatment and doing it at home the next go round.


----------



## Napp (Feb 20, 2013)

tapioca_pudding I have used quite a few formulas. the most recent was QOD max organiq. It is ok but it doesn't really give the results i really want. I am taking a break right now from treatments because I don't feel like i really need them. I may revisit in the summer time.

I am cautious about what treatments i use as well because i like for my hair to revert back to curly after disuse. So far it has reverted every time except once. that time i already knew it was going to happen so i did it on a small section.

Which global keratin formula did you use? (light , regular, super) I would wait to see how my hair reacted and if my hair curled back before i went and bought a bottle of formula. Especially since that one is quite expensive.

if you do decide to self apply remember to avoid your scalp(depending on formula) and you don't need many passes at very high heat. I have gotten good results at 2 passes with as low as 340 degrees.


----------



## Channy31 (Feb 20, 2013)

bump


----------



## Dak (Feb 21, 2013)

I've been doing BK treatments for a while, my hair is in much better shape than when I relaxed.  I just went 1 1/2 years w/o a cut, my ends were a bit ragged, I needed 2 inches trimmed off last week after my haircut, had my hair been relaxed, it would have broken off to my shoulders and been a mess.  I'm not sure I would put a BKT over a texturizer though, seems like I've read of some bad experiences layering treatments like that.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 21, 2013)

I would say a Brazilian Keratin Treatment aka BKT for a few reasons:

If you are natural, you can keep your curls with a BKT.
It washes out eventually and you'd have to cut out a relaxer.
You get relaxer like results.
If you do it yourself or with a friend, the BKT does *not *require 450 degrees or 10 passes.
It coats the hair and makes detangling easier (for me at least).

I prefer Rejuvenol although I have used Lasio and Marcia Teixeira chocolate.


----------



## DarlingNiki1977 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm considering a keratin treatment in a few months, but i just got a relaxer this past Friday. Can the treatment go on top of my relaxer?  Will that be a problem?


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Apr 30, 2013)

I can say for me the relaxer is better. I had a BKT once and when the stylist first did it my hair was silkly smooth. I was a few months post relaxer because I wanted to grow out the relaxer. My hair thinned out a lot after the BKT, so I went back to texlaxing and now my hair has thickened up again.


----------



## LexiDior (Apr 30, 2013)

Be careful with BKT ladies. Ive heard so many stories of hair falling out and hair loosing texture. Do your research and make sure the hair dresser does a strain test to make sure your hair can handle it.


----------



## Dak (Apr 30, 2013)

I do the BK treatments myself, it takes a lot of time and patience, you can't do it fast, but it's not rocket science either, just follow the directions and you will be fine.

DarlingNiki1977, I would be very careful putting a BKT on top of a relaxer.  I dye my hair, when I put the BKT on top of newly colored hair, it changes the color a bit, lightening it.  It will interact with whatever you have on there.  

If I were you, I would buy a kit and do a small test run someplace along the back, then wait a few weeks to a month, see how your hair reacts.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 30, 2013)

I say BKT hands down. Actually my fav treatment is QOD Max Organiq. I am transitioning back to 100% natural after damage from hair color but next year I will probably go back to QOD Organiq and apply once a year. 

I haven't done a treatment in almost a year but I did them consistently myself for about 3.5 years.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (May 1, 2013)

Dak said:


> I do the BK treatments myself, it takes a lot of time and patience, you can't do it fast, but it's not rocket science either, just follow the directions and you will be fine.
> 
> @DarlingNiki1977, I would be very careful putting a BKT on top of a relaxer. I dye my hair, when I put the BKT on top of newly colored hair, it changes the color a bit, lightening it. It will interact with whatever you have on there.
> 
> If I were you, I would buy a kit and do a small test run someplace along the back, then wait a few weeks to a month, see how your hair reacts.


 
I've done bkt alone on my hair. I love it but when it gets humid I always have some spots that curls back. I have been doing my BKT on top of my relaxer for a little over 1 year. The brand that I use gives instructions about applying the BKT on relax hair. When applying bkt to relax hair you have to apply a much lower amount of heat. I apply like 320 max on stubborn spots.

The reason why I do bkt on top of the relaxer, I feel that it restores the protein back in the hair and my hair is much stronger and I love how it retains lenght. I love the movement that I have in my hair and I love how my hair looks too. I prefer having straight hair.

I also dye my hair. I contacted the company that makes bkt brand that I use and they told me that I should use an Ammonia free dye. What I use is Olia by Garnier. If I have to do a touch up, i get that done and wait 10 days before using heat on the hair. Then, I do my BKT and about 1 or 2 week later I do my Coloring with Olia. I had no issues with hair changing color.

* I used ot be natural and strictly straighten my hair with BKT. I did that for like 2 to 3 years and now for a little over a year, I've been relaxed and I put a BKT on top of my relaxer.


----------



## Dak (May 2, 2013)

Thanks, BlackHairDiva, it's good to hear that the BKTs work well over relaxers.  

I'm not using an ammonia based dye, I use a brand called Robert Craig.  i probably should have added that I don't mind the color change, just that it does happen. It actually brings a very slight silvery color and tones down the red.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (May 2, 2013)

I just popped in to say BKT ruined my hair and changed the texture. I had it done at a salon and I would not suggest anyone use them. This is one band wagon I wish I had never jumped on. I know everyone's hair is different and this was MY experience.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 2, 2013)

I did the Marcia Teirexa (sp?) treatment about two weeks ago at home. I followed the instructions since it was my first time doing a home treatment. Next time I know what to tweak, etc.  The results were cool, I let it "marinate" lol for 4 days, then cowashed. I haven't actually shampoo'd yet but I will tonight.  My hair isn't as straight as when I got to Global treatment at the salon (Napp - I know I'm late in responding, but I don't know which strength she used actually) but that's okay because I can still detangle quickly and my hair dries fast.

I'm someone who wasn't looking to maintain my curls necessarily, because it doesn't particularly fit into my active lifestyle. BUT I did maintain a bit of curl this go round, which was fine.  I have enough of the MT left for maybe 2 or 3 more treatments, then I'll try another brand just to compare. 

But I am very very pleased with my BKT, and it has really helped me retain length and keep my hair strong.  You just have to make a decision based on what your overall desires are for your hair.


----------



## Kiadodie (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies ladies. I'm scheduled for my first BKT in 2 weeks at the salon. IT's expensive but I really want to try it. I'll let you guys know how it goes. It looks like mixed reviews and it just depends on each person on the outcome.   I hope it works for me.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (May 2, 2013)

Italiano

I BKT'd my own hair several times 3 years ago with excellent results. My hair was much stronger with it and I retained every inch I grew. I was 5 months post-relaxer and wasn't sure if I wanted to transition to natural. I used the BKT a few times, until I decided I'd never relax again. Unfortunately, my curl didn't come all the way back to my new growth (the natural hair), but it did strengthen my relaxed hair. 

When I cut the remaining relaxed hair after 3 1/2 years, I also had to cut an additional 3" of the BKT'd natural hair - it never did revert completely - even after all those years! I've heard that the treatment is more likely to be permanent when used on type 3 hair, while type 4 hair will usually revert.

Good luck on your treatment and be sure to update with pics!


----------



## Dak (May 2, 2013)

I think the determining factor for success is heat.  The instructions will tell you to use a flat iron at 400 then do a few passes at that temp.  For me, I don't go that high, more like 375/380.

I hope you're happy with your BKT, Italiano, your hair is beautiful in your avatar.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (May 2, 2013)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I did the Marcia Teirexa (sp?) treatment about two weeks ago at home. I followed the instructions since it was my first time doing a home treatment. Next time I know what to tweak, etc. The results were cool, I let it "marinate" lol for 4 days, then cowashed. I haven't actually shampoo'd yet but I will tonight. My hair isn't as straight as when I got to Global treatment at the salon (@Napp - I know I'm late in responding, but I don't know which strength she used actually) but that's okay because I can still detangle quickly and my hair dries fast.
> 
> I'm someone who wasn't looking to maintain my curls necessarily, because it doesn't particularly fit into my active lifestyle. BUT I did maintain a bit of curl this go round, which was fine. I have enough of the MT left for maybe 2 or 3 more treatments, then I'll try another brand just to compare.
> 
> But I am very very pleased with my BKT, and it has really helped me retain length and keep my hair strong. You just have to make a decision based on what your overall desires are for your hair.


 
Interesting to see how everyone's hair is different. The first brand I tried was Global and my hair was not that straight and it didnt retain moisture at all. 

Yes with MT it was the opposite. Just ot let you know with MT, the serum works wonders.  I do a deep conditioner and then apply MT, flat iron witht he serum. I also use the mini glide on the roots and then a regular flat iron.  ont he fourth day, I pre poo with oil and deep condition. I always get impeccable results.


----------



## Napp (May 5, 2013)

I just did a treatment and got great results. I only did 2 passes and flat ironed at 370. i would never trust a salon to do it personally. My curls didnt change much, they are just easier to define which I'm happy with.


----------



## JaneBond007 (May 5, 2013)

It's individual.  Some people react to BKT and have hair thinning, others do not.  Some people do not do well with lye/no-lye chemicals, others thrive.  You can only know if you get the BKT and wait at least 8 months afterwards to compare the difference.


----------



## Kiadodie (May 13, 2013)

*UPDATE Re: Which is better: Brazilian keratin treatment or relaxer?*

Hey girls, here is an update. I went to the salon and got the "Chocolate" BKT. OMG, it was painful and I"m not even sensitive.  
First off, it is a high end “white” salon. So they are not familiar w/ black hair. OMG, I have a lot of hair so I had 3 people working on me AT THE SAME TIME  pulling, tugging, flat ironing etc. It took a total of 3 hours from wash to finish.

I can see some breakage from the flat iron which I’m not happy about. She told me not to wash it for a week so I don’t know yet how it’ll be after I wash it etc, that will be the real test because my last texturizer was in Feb. I’m headed to the beach on Thurs. and when I get back I”ll wash it and let you guys know the pros and cons. I paid A LOT of money, it is VERY expensive ($500) . So the real verdict is going to be after I get my hair washed and rolled next week to see if it is as manageable and healthy. We shall see.  *See pic below*.


----------



## Kiadodie (May 15, 2013)

OK so I washed it out w/ a Keratin shampoo and OMG can you say straight and manageable . It feels like I got a full relaxer all thru my hair. It gets it super straight and when I put the conditioner in it just slipped thru the comb.

This thing works!!! Ill say one thing though, with the texturizer my hair was very thick and this makes my hair look "normal" if that makes any sense.  I like the fact that now my hair will be much faster to do but I miss my hair thickness. Oh, the relaxer used to make my edges thinner but this does NOT do that at all. It just makes them super straight. I'll see how the condition of my hair is in about 3/4 months.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (May 18, 2013)

Italiano

I'm glad it worked out so well for you! How did your curls look when wet?


----------



## Kiadodie (May 21, 2013)

sipp100 said:


> @Italiano
> 
> I'm glad it worked out so well for you! How did your curls look when wet?


 

sipp100  This is a pic of a wash and go. I didn't do anything to it.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (May 21, 2013)

Italiano

Thanks for the pic! 
Did they tell you your curl pattern would return, or will it remain straight? My DD#2 wants a BKT, but she doesn't want straight hair. She just wants her wash and go to hang a little longer. I'm on the fence about doing it because of my experience with permanently straight hair after BKTs in 2009.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (May 21, 2013)

Napp

What brand of BKT did you use? DD#2 is also 4a, but her hair is medium/coarse. It can withstand high heat with no problems. Do you have fine hair? Looks like it from your siggy, but pics can be deceiving. She wants the results you have achieved - still curly, but more defined and only slightly elongated.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 21, 2013)

I am thinking of transitioning DD from relaxers to BKT but I'm unsure of what to do. Her hair used to be extremely thick and healthy. It's still relatively healthy but her edges and perimeter are prone to breakage...it doesn't help that she likes to wear high buns/ponies with elastics/headbands around the perimeter. Those are probably causing the breakage.


----------



## Kiadodie (May 21, 2013)

sipp100 said:


> @Italiano
> 
> Thanks for the pic!
> Did they tell you your curl pattern would return, or will it remain straight? My DD#2 wants a BKT, but she doesn't want straight hair. She just wants her wash and go to hang a little longer. I'm on the fence about doing it because of my experience with permanently straight hair after BKTs in 2009.


 

Well, the lady told me that with every wash the Keratin washes out and your hair reverts back to your normal hair.

sipp100 so wait, what was your experience??? Your hair became permanently straight??? WHat kind did you get?


----------



## ChristmasCarol (May 21, 2013)

Italiano

It reverted after the first two treatments, but after the third, the curl never came back. The treatments were spaced 3 or 4 months apart, too. See my post upthread about having to cut it out...

ETA: The brand was Keratina Maximo - formaldehyde free. I ordered it from keratin4u


----------



## Napp (May 21, 2013)

sipp100 said:


> Napp
> 
> What brand of BKT did you use? DD#2 is also 4a, but her hair is medium/coarse. It can withstand high heat with no problems. Do you have fine hair? Looks like it from your siggy, but pics can be deceiving. She wants the results you have achieved - still curly, but more defined and only slightly elongated.



sipp100
Yes i have fine hair. I used qod organiq max. 2 passes at 370 gave me really nice results.  I left it in for a week before washing if that makes a difference.  I have used it 3 times within the last 6 months and my hair is very curly. I will post pics later on what my hair looks like immediatley after treatment.

My hair has been really easy to manage when in a non straightened state with the bkt. When trying new formulas i always do test sections several times to see if the curl comes back. I am really wary of having a permanent straight effect over time.


----------



## Kiadodie (May 21, 2013)

sipp100 said:


> @Italiano
> 
> It reverted after the first two treatments, but after the third, the curl never came back. The treatments were spaced 3 or 4 months apart, too. See my post upthread about having to cut it out...
> 
> ETA: The brand was Keratina Maximo - formaldehyde free. I ordered it from keratin4u


 

sipp100 Hmmm ok.  That is something to think about. To be honest, I don't care if my hair stays straight as long as it is healthy and still full. Was yours still healthy?


----------



## ChristmasCarol (May 21, 2013)

Napp said:


> sipp100
> Yes i have fine hair. I used qod organiq max. 2 passes at 370 gave me really nice results.  I left it in for a week before washing if that makes a difference.  I have used it 3 times within the last 6 months and my hair is very curly. I will post pics later on what my hair looks like immediatley after treatment.
> 
> My hair has been really easy to manage when in a non straightened state with the bkt. When trying new formulas i always do test sections several times to see if the curl comes back. I am really wary of having a permanent straight effect over time.



Napp

Thanks for the info. I may order a sample of this to try on her.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (May 21, 2013)

@Italiano

Yes, it was very healthy! I only had to cut it out when I got rid of the relaxed ends because the straightish BKT'd ends looked dumb


----------



## Flourishnikov (Jul 25, 2014)

Bumping this thread for more replies!


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jul 25, 2014)

I BKTd my natural hair with Softliss Marine Algae in March dyed it with nice n easy and dyed it before using the bkt to seal the color into my high porosity hair. I did not bleach my hair first and the color deposited nicely. My hair did not revert when straight at all. But it did loosen my 3C to a 3B which is to wavy for my liking i like ringlets. I've let the BKT wear off but the color is still in my hair and I retained all growth with a BKT my hair was very strong and smooth and I have minimized breakage in my hair which I thought I could never do having thick hair.

When I was relaxed I colored and bleached my hair often and the longest my hair would get is a little past shoulder length everytime I went to the salon which wasn't often to begin with because I only went to the salon for relaxers they would have to cut the damaged fried colored hair off and I would have to start over again only to reach the same length before MORE breakage ensued. Relaxing made my hair 2C which I feel is an extremely exponential jump I mean my hair literally dried this way. (1st pic on the right) and it is permanent. This was not to my liking and my mother relaxed me as a child because my hair was "too much to deal with" everytime I tried to stop relaxing my hair would break so I would relax again. 

Overall, I prefer BKT but I also have Hipo hair with dense strands so I experience 0 breakage during BKT and post BKT I retain everything no abnormal shedding (yess finally!) and my hair color lasts longer and I can work out and my hair dries 3b and cute. When I put the Softliss in I did not rinse it out within the hour and I did not use the sealer I think it may have made my hair even straighter if I used the sealer and I wanted to see how long the results would last w/o it. YOU have to decide what's right for yourself but these are my experiences. My hair was definitely lighter with BKT more swing shine stayed moisturized for days on end however, it was a lot "flatter" when straight than my relaxed hair.

I think I may try Henna for my hair though instead and see how that works as far as similar effects of strength, manageability and color. 

I will be 8 months post BKT in November.

*First pic left is my hair freshly dyed and bktd Not even washed out yet. 
*First pic right is my hair bleached dyed and relaxed
*Second pic is my flatironed bleached dyed relaxed hair
*Third pic is the current look of the initial color that i said is still in my hair taken this month sometime.


----------



## Kiadodie (Jul 26, 2014)

I just got my BKT done today. I had about 3 inches of new growth.


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 3, 2014)

looks awesome! Italiano


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Aug 3, 2014)

Beautiful results! Italiano

Will you please post pics after you wash? TIA


----------



## Kiadodie (Aug 3, 2014)

sipp100 said:


> Beautiful results! @Italiano
> 
> Will you please post pics after you wash? TIA


 
Thanks girl! sipp100  After I washed my hair it was bone straight. I rolled my hair last night & went under the dryer. I just put it up in a ponytail last night NO flat iron. It is really nice and soft. My new growth looks relaxed too!!! I love it  I think I'm going to do this 3x a year and just grow my relaxer out.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Aug 9, 2014)

Italiano

I had no clue you were relaxed! I couldn't understand how your hair came out bone straight after washing, lol

I BKT'd a few times when I began my transition, but had to cut all of the BKT'd hair off when I ended my transition. The curl never came back fully. So I ended up cutting 5 extra inches - basically a year of progress


----------



## Kiadodie (Aug 9, 2014)

sipp100 said:


> @Italiano
> 
> I had no clue you were relaxed! I couldn't understand how your hair came out bone straight after washing, lol
> 
> I BKT'd a few times when I began my transition, but had to cut all of the BKT'd hair off when I ended my transition. The curl never came back fully. So I ended up cutting 5 extra inches - basically a year of progress


 
sipp100  Yeah, I'm relaxed. Honestly, I don't mind if the curl doesn't fully comb back as long a the condition of my hair is better. How was the condition of your hair??


----------



## winterinatl (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for the pics, Italiano

I was texlaxed for years until this time last year. I've used the BKTS on my own, two or three times with great results...but, it's true some of that hair never regained the wave back. 

Now I have a year of new growth, plus the rest texlaxed. I can't decide whether to relax again  which pretty much gives the desired results, but breakage; or BKT. The last treatment I did, I think a,so gave me breakage. Or is it just bc I'm not used to the thick new growth..? IDK. I just go back and forth 

I am trying to keep up a morning workout routine, and I won't let HAIR keep me from my goals. Nor will I cut it all off (mid back length). 

Sigh. 

I hate to give up all this progress toward a natural head of hair. But I am leaning toward relaxing again. If I had a product that was BKT that would let me air dry after a workout with decent results, that would work. QOD Organiq, wasn't quite the answer. 

So. Still undecided. Lol


----------

